#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ajmitch, any idea how to fix the "app_name" issue?
<ajmitch> you mean the bug I filed today?
<ajmitch> if so, there's a div containing the suggested name after the <p> that has Suggested Package Name
<dholbach> did you see the comment I wrote earlier?
<ajmitch> nope :)
 * ajmitch goes to check lp mail
<ajmitch> I'm tempted to make a trello board that has the state of the submissions & who's been working with them, but then I think it may duplicate the queue a bit
<dholbach> a Trello board would be awesome
<dholbach> it'd be nice if we could get some json dump out of myApps which we could automatically feed into a Trello board
<dholbach> or some such
<ajmitch> yeah, I might ask achuni about that
<dholbach> so we wouldn't need to keep 2 pages in sync
<ajmitch> I know I can  poke things into trello from the api
<ajmitch> ok, found your comment on the bug
 * ajmitch replied there
<ajmitch> how often are you running this importer to get new submissions?
<ajmitch> and do you think you'll be able to get oauth credentials to be able to post comments about the branches automatically on the myapps submissions? :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<ajmitch> hello
<dholbach> ajmitch, no idea about oauth
<dholbach> ajmitch, I run it every now and then - right now I still want to be able to check what's going on
<dholbach> but I guess I can cron it at some stage
<ajmitch> ideally it'd run server-side so we have branches as soon as someone submits an app
<ajmitch> but that has limitations
<dholbach> ajmitch, what do you mean by "suggested package name"?
<dholbach> and where do I get the ppa from? :)
<ajmitch> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1030/ - see under the tarball link
<dholbach> ahaaa!
<dholbach> thanks ajmitch
<dholbach> I somehow must have missed it
<ajmitch> simple once you see where ;)
<dholbach> yeah, I might even be able to drop the unidecode code
<ajmitch> I'm not sure if it's a mandatory field, you may want to check some other submissions
<dholbach> ok
 * ajmitch didn't spot any obvious problems with the regular expressions you wanted checked
<ajmitch> at least not in the latest revision
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> I'll propose some code later or tomorrow to make use of that data
<ajmitch> ok
<dholbach> ajmitch, fixed the app_name thing
<dholbach> and made some unrelated changes as well to deal with renames of tarballs better
<dholbach> I'll do another run to see how it works :)
<ajmitch> dholbach: alright, excellent
<dholbach> ok, pyenglish should be up now :)
 * ajmitch will need to go through & branch everything
<ajmitch> I hope I've got enough diskspace
<dholbach> it's not too much
<dholbach> appbot@holba:~/production/apps-brancher$ du -sh data/branches/
<dholbach> 657M	data/branches/
<dholbach> appbot@holba:~/production/apps-brancher$
<ajmitch> & then try & build all of them, that'll be a bit more
<dholbach> yes, I guess :)
 * ajmitch only had about 2GB free on the laptop :)
<ajmitch> I need to sort out the other drive in it, resize the broken ntfs partition
 * ajmitch has to sleep now though, will get to it tomorrow night
<dholbach> alright, sleep tight :)
<dholbach> Hey - can everbody please vote on wikipedia-lens, unity-lens-vm, ssh search lens, hivemind and cooking-lens?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-26
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
 * ajmitch is doing the weekly kiwi pycon meeting again :)
<dholbach> ah nice :)
<dholbach> doing well myself :)
<dholbach> it'd just be good to get some more votes :)
<dholbach> I'll ping the others again
<ajmitch> yeah, I was going to vote on hivemind but couldn't build it frmo branch
<ajmitch> changes in hivemind.desktop, it required dpkg-source --commit
<ajmitch> what others have I missed? cooking lens?
 * ajmitch had fetched the source for thta oen today but hadn't built it yet
<ajmitch> also need to put unity-buss up for vote once I sort out the version number to use, it's been waiting for far too long
<dholbach> ok, hivemind needs to be fixed then
 * ajmitch didn't have long today to look at things
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-27
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> ajmitch, so the cooking lens will be a little bit more hassle
<dholbach> it's not quite easy to get all the translations stuff moved out and working - I'll add it to my TODO
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> though you shouldn't have to do all the fixing
<ajmitch> I'll try & bring a couple of other packages up to shape
<dholbach> in the beginning it looked like a low-hanging fruit ;-)
<ajmitch> many do :)
<dholbach> agreed - let's hope that the new quickly templates will help us with that
<ajmitch> as long as we can sort out these little issues with paths in quickly
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> hey coolbhavi :)
<dholbach> I still need to follow up on one of the vote emails
<coolbhavi> dholbach, hey :) I'll get the branch today n test out on my system
<dholbach> so cooking lens does not work - ajmitch showed me a problem earlier
<dholbach> but there's a few other ones which are up for vote as well
<coolbhavi> hmm
<dholbach> thanks james_w :)
<dholbach> thanks stgraber and highvoltage too
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<ajmitch> good, how are you?
<dholbach> great, thanks :)
<dholbach> how did https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/AppsSprint look to you?
<dholbach> I'm currently writing the skeleton of an arb-lint tool, so we should be able to feed our knowledge into it, and it might be a good start for new contributors to check out branches/get packages from ppa and run the tool in there - I hope it will help us to put together a a bit more streamlined process
<ajmitch> it looked ok, though I remembered that I've got something on both tuesday & wednesday nights next week :(
<ajmitch> a lint tool would be really useful
<dholbach> I'll put up the branch as soon as it starts doing something
<dholbach> I thought we could add stuff like "your app ships translations outside /opt, here are links to a few diffs where we fixed it in other places"
<dholbach> etc
<dholbach> ajmitch, do you know if there's a way in python to get all functions defined in an object?
<ajmitch> dir() gets all object members, I'm not sure if there's a trivial way to get all that are callable
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> ok, I think I could easily rename all the functions to test_<something>
<dholbach> and then call those
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> learned something new again :-D
<ajmitch> that's what unittest generally does, afaik
<dholbach> sweet
<ersi> yeah, most testrunners does exactly that ^
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<dholbach> ajmitch, lp:~dholbach/+junk/arb-lint - what do you think?
<dholbach> it's still very primitive, considering it's an 1h job, but it might serve as a foundation
<dholbach> ajmitch, you need to run it in the source tree of an app
<dholbach> and you can pass to it a path where the built .deb files are, default is ".." (if you just run 'bzr bd')
<ajmitch> dholbach: looks like a good start
<dholbach> ajmitch, shall I create a LP project for it?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> then we can file bugs against it :)
<dholbach> and please help improve it - I'm sure there's loads of bugs in it and I know it's mostly just a hack right now :)
<ajmitch> yup
<ajmitch> as I said, a good start for 1h :)
<ajmitch> but I know there are plenty of checks we can add
 * ajmitch is probably going to be busy with work all this weekend, big cleanup & rollout of new stuff for work
<dholbach> as I said earlier, the best thing would be to point to diffs of things we fixed before
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> then good luck with that
<ajmitch> the deployment shouldn't be a problem, but cleaning up the cruft will be :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/arb-lint
<dholbach> I'll send an email to the ARB list about it
 * ajmitch pull --remembers that
<dholbach> alright, mail sent
<dholbach> ajmitch, if we manage to add a few more tests to arb-lint until beginning of next week, I'll add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/AppsSprint as part of the instructions
<dholbach> the most general tests should be pretty easy to massage into it, I guess
<ajmitch> things like filenames in /usr not being prefixed with extras
<ajmitch> with the exception of /usr/share/doc/packagename
<dholbach> yes, exactly
<dholbach> expections we have for lenses
<dholbach> maybe you should start filing some bugs :-P
<ajmitch> maybe I should :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, I implemented a test for lenses and if their .service/.lens file names are correct
<dholbach> can somebody from the ARB please accept this invitation https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/+members#invited?
<dholbach> it'd make the administration of the team a bit easier
<dholbach> wendar, highvoltage, ajmitch, stgraber: ^
<highvoltage> I can't see an accept button of any kind
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> then I'll have to wait until dpm is back from holidays
<dholbach> I'll set up a daily build of arb-lint and push it to my PPA
<dholbach> highvoltage, is there anything on https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board maybe?
<highvoltage> dholbach: ah I think it's because I'm not a team admin
<highvoltage> I checked there too
<dholbach> that'd be weird because nobody of you is: https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+members#active
<dholbach> stgraber, maybe a TB member can help? ^ :)
<highvoltage> yeah stgraber is root on LP :)
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> it'll be much easier to install arb-lint as a package and go wild in random submitted apps :)
<stgraber> done
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> can somebody also request a ppa for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors?
<highvoltage> I'm not sure if anyone else has brought this up yet (I just assumed someone would)
<highvoltage> but should we prioritize apps that are submitted for the competition / app showdown?
<highvoltage> and do we have a list or easy way to get a list of those apps?
<dholbach> I was wondering the same :)
<dholbach> mhall119, so about dir() in arb-lint - I read the python docs and it seems it returns members and methods alphabetically, so I can't depend on the order :-/
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, I was concerned about that
<dholbach> so instead of having test_1..., test_2... and the like, I call one of the functions from another one to be sure if happens
<dholbach> ie: find_out_if_this_is_a_lens calls _find_source_files
<dholbach> not very elegant, but practical I guess ;-)
<mhall119> or you can just exit immediately if you know the function has run
<dholbach> it's been a fun little project to work on
<dholbach> yeah, I just added that in r15
<mhall119> for example, start def find_changes_file with "if self.changes: return"
<dholbach> there's lots we can improve in there, but I hope it will serve as a basis for adding more tests and content into it
<dholbach> now with packages available, I think I can add it to the AppsSprint wiki page
<mhall119> my next question is, do we want to make a separate -lint project, or just add extras.u.c specific checks to Lintian?
<dholbach> I felt that it would be much harder to plug specific checks for stuff in extras into lintian, and also to get these tests upstream
<mhall119> we wouldn't need to get them upstream, necessarily, it could be an independent package that just installs a new lintian profile and some extra checks
<dholbach> yeah, theoretically it's possible, but I didn't want to block on learning lintian internals and extending lintian
<dholbach> I won't insist on keeping this tool around
<dholbach> I just thought it'd be good to have something up and running for next week
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> also I was super-pleased with 'pkgme' providing the initial packaging for it :-)
<dholbach> james_w, ^ :)
<mhall119> +1
<dholbach> mhall119, highvoltage mentioned this earlier:
<dholbach> <highvoltage> I'm not sure if anyone else has brought this up yet (I just assumed someone would)
<dholbach>  but should we prioritize apps that are submitted for the competition / app showdown?
<dholbach>  and do we have a list or easy way to get a list of those apps?
<highvoltage> I could probably spend around 6-8 hours over the weekend for the competition apps and try to get as many of them into a [vote] stage as I can and reject the obvious ones
<highvoltage> (I think we currently have 3 open votes, would've actually been nice if we could track that better too, I'll get in my votes for them tonight)
<dholbach> maybe we all should spend just a little bit of time every day triaging the queue - I hope that the apps-brancher + arb-lint is going to help speeding things up
<highvoltage> hmm, I'm kind of weary about things like web browsers: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1070/
<highvoltage> they tend to be security nightmares.
<highvoltage> (and I'm not sure how much code review is necessary to make sure it's not a password stealer)
<dholbach> we should probably just reject it
<dholbach> because it's going to sit there forever with nobody touching it
<dholbach> it's no trivial app for sure :)
<dholbach> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey dholbach
<coolbhavi> installing arb-lint now
<dholbach> it needs some more tests to be really useful, but I suppose it's a start
<coolbhavi> dholbach, its really cool :) thanks a lot and did you base this on lintian?
<dholbach> no, it's self-cooked and pretty quickly cooked :)
<coolbhavi> great! ll do a apt-get source then m really interested in looking into the code now :)
<dholbach> coolbhavi, just bzr branch lp:arb-lint
<coolbhavi> dholbach, got permission denied error
<dholbach> that's very weird
<coolbhavi> dholbach, m checking my bzr conf now maybe I should reconfigure
<dholbach> are you in a directory where you can write? do you have your correct 'bzr launchpad-login' set?
<dholbach> do you have your ssh key shared with LP?
<coolbhavi> yes
<coolbhavi> ll reconfigure btw
<highvoltage> dholbach: something we talked about at UDS was also making blog posts when new ARB apps hit extras
<dholbach> ah yes, that'd be sweet
<highvoltage> dholbach: I took an item for that, what do you suggest? Is it better if I post those updates from my blog, or is it better if there's some kind of Ubuntu Applications blog for that?
<dholbach> I think for now it should be fine to just post it from your blog - if we want to mirror it somewhere else we can still do it
<dholbach> dpm is on holidays right now, but next week he might have a better answer for you
<dholbach> or maybe mhall119 knows?
<mhall119> highvoltage: we were going to post them on the developer.ubuntu.com blog
<dholbach> ah there you go
<mhall119> if you want to write them, we'll make sure you have access to it
<dholbach> alrightie, that's the cue for me to go call it a day and clean up a bit before my friends are here and want to watch soccer :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I've got an MP coming your way in just a minute
<dholbach> cool, I'll take a look at it
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dholbach> still, I'll better head out now :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day :)
<highvoltage> enjoy the game or whatever oli was talking about :)
<dholbach> yeah, Germany - Italy - semi finals
<dholbach> see you :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-29
<ajmitch> well that's a bit large to review - someone submitted mozilla seamonkey to the ARB
<ersi> how nice
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ajmitch, did you see the merge proposal from mhall119? looks like he perfected the dir() usage :)
<dholbach> mhall119, in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/arb-lint/trunk/view/head:/lint/sourcepackage.py#L28 I thought I would be able to get rid of lines 28-29 now, but that doesn't seem to work
<dholbach> ajmitch, highvoltage, wendar: do you think we can add some examples to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/AppsSprint?
<dholbach> I think it's the only bit we still need to do to announce the initiative
<dholbach> ajmitch, wendar, stgraber, any suggestions for tests we should be adding to arb-lint? I just added something about debian/copyright and DEP5
<dholbach> I might need help for a proper test of what's allowed and what's not allowed in/outside /opt
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Guidelines might have to be updated for precise
<dholbach> ajmitch, wendar, highvoltage, stgraber: I just filed a couple of bugs on arb-lint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/arb-lint - some of them should probably quite easy to fix
<dholbach> it's what I teased out of the guidelines which might make sense to test
<ajmitch> dholbach: looks like you've been very busy
 * ajmitch was just looking through the code, will have to leave comments on it tomorrow
<dholbach> ajmitch, a bit here and a bit there
<dholbach> ajmitch, wendar, highvoltage, stgraber, mhall119, james_w, achuni: if you have a little bit of time, please let me know what you think: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/apps-sprint.html :)
<mhall119> dholbach: re http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/arb-lint/trunk/view/head:/lint/sourcepackage.py#L28, why would you get rid of line 28 and 29?
<dholbach> mhall119, I thought the new mechanism wouldn't run a method twice even if it was required in multiple places
<highvoltage> dholbach: nice post
<dholbach> highvoltage, cool - I was just wondering if I was missing anything
<highvoltage> well, there's quite a bit I need to absorb myself. I still haven't tried pkgme, the apps-brancher or arb-lint. so it's kind of nice as a summary of some of the things I still need to do, too :)
<dholbach> hah, great
<dholbach> highvoltage, these are the tests which arb-lint already has: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066031/
<dholbach> so there's still a bit to do, but when I ran it on a couple of apps it already gave me a  few things which could/should be fixed
<highvoltage> nice
<dholbach> highvoltage, I was wondering if for the apps sprint we should use something like Trello to organise who's working on what and in which state it is
<dholbach> I like how it's very visual and you see everything at a glance
<dholbach> but I wouldn't want to impose some new tool on everybody, especially if myApps already handles different kinds of queues
<mhall119> dholbach: it won't run it twice when doing dependency resolution
<mhall119> dholbach: but it will still run it twice if some other code calls it
<dholbach> hum, let me try again then
<mhall119> so if you call find_B, and find_B has @requires('field_A'), it will call find_A()
<mhall119> if you call find_C(), and find_C() also @requires('field_A'), it won't call it again
<mhall119> but, if you call find_A(), it won't stop that call from going through
<dholbach> mhall119, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066048/ with trunk
<dholbach> it gets called twice
<mhall119> right
<mhall119> it's called one because it's required by another function
<mhall119> then your test.py code is calling it again, because it starts with find_
<dholbach> huuuuuuuuuum
<dholbach> hrmhrmhrmhrmhrm
<dholbach> it'd be nice if it'd just get called once :)
<mhall119> I can make it avoid calling it again, even when other code tries to call it directly
<dholbach> then test.py would need to be cleverer
<dholbach> mhall119, did the blog post look alright to you?
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah
<mhall119> sorry, I thought I mentioned that
<dholbach> cool thanks
<dholbach> no worries
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> dholbach: I think we should have a "how to join and what to do" blog post for the ARB helpers team
<dholbach> yep, although I think I'd prefer it if somebody from the ARB would write it
<mhall119> then spam the heck out of it to get volunteers in
<dholbach> as I'm still not 100% sure how everything works :)
<dholbach> coolbhavi, what do you think of http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/apps-sprint.html?
<coolbhavi> dholbach, I cant think of a better way of explanation :) It looks great!
<dholbach> awesome, thanks
<mhall119> 34 apps that I know of being written for the showdown contest
<vibhav> wow
<vibhav> Many of my friends to came to know about this contest
<mhall119> make that 35, just got another one :)
<dholbach> ajmitch, coolbhavi, highvoltage, stgraber, wendar: we will have to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/apps-brancher/+bug/1019300 quite soon
<wendar> dholbach: ?
<dholbach> wendar, which point are you wondering about? I think I mentioned you a couple of times in the last few lines :)
<wendar> apps brancher? It's still experimental, so are bugs worth pinging everyone about?
<wendar> signal-to-noise ratio
<wendar> dholbach: a very cool idea, btw :)
<dholbach> sorry about that - I just thought that it'd provide a very simple way to get all apps (no matter if they're branches, in PPAs or tarballs) in a consistent way and it'd make sense for the app showdown
<dholbach> but feel free to ignore the ping
<wendar> dholbach: it's a cool tool
<wendar> dholbach: well, I haven't used it yet, but I like the potential
<wendar> dholbach: have you been granted permission to do ARB stuff on work time now?
<wendar> dholbach: if so, I could set you some assignments, structure your time for maximum impact
<dholbach> it might be good to discuss on the mailing list what needs to be done most importantly
<wendar> dholbach: app triage, app fixing, app review, app voting
<wendar> dholbach: the developer's experience on their way through the review process is the top priority, and responsiveness is the key to that
<wendar> dholbach: it's actually pretty simple, it just requires an investment of time
<wendar> dholbach: so if you have time, we'll happily use it :)
<dholbach> right, that's why I felt the apps-brancher and arb-lint would help being more responsive - also I put up a few apps for vote
<wendar> dholbach: much appreciated
<wendar> dholbach: and apologies that I still haven't had time to look at either of the tools, or review the apps up for vote
<coolbhavi> dholbach, same here  I have it on my todo this weekend
<dholbach> don't worry - it happens to all of us every other time
<coolbhavi> wendar, hey
<wendar> hi coolbhavi
<wendar> dholbach: I might look at restructuring my time so that I only review votable apps, once we have enough arb-helpers
<wendar> dholbach: the problem now is that there's not really much I can do in a 2 hour snippet of time
<coolbhavi> wendar, I'm sorry that m not attending ARB meetings of late as 21 UTC would be like early morning 02.30 here
<wendar> dholbach: at least, not when I'm trying to tend the queue
<wendar> coolbhavi: no worries, we changed the schedule because of other conflicts, knowing that no time would work for everyone
<dholbach> I hope we can get some new reviewers through the Apps Sprint
<wendar> coolbhavi: but, I hope you'll be able to make some of the times next week
<wendar> coolbhavi: even if it's only an hour or two sometime during the few days
<coolbhavi> wendar, sure! I am actually looking forward to the app sprint
<wendar> dholbach: yes, and we also need to find a good way to be more engaged with the arb-helpers who already volunteered
<wendar> dholbach: we haven't really established a good workflow there, to let them feel confident that they know what to pickup next and work on
<dholbach> absolutely - I hope that training will work well there
<dholbach> yes
<vibhav> What exactly is the app sprint?
<mhall119> vibhav: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/apps-sprint.html
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<wendar> Hi PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> wendar, Hi!
<dholbach> who can punt the PDF submissions into the other queue? (Revista Espírito Livre)
<dholbach> also the Ubuntistas magazine
<stgraber> I can do that
<dholbach> when I looked the queue, I wondered if https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1081/ shouldn't be rejected as it looks to be a fork of chromium (not sure though), but with 37M very likely not in an 'app format'
<stgraber> dholbach: moved all the "Revista Espírito Livre" to commercial, let me know if you spot more
<dholbach> stgraber, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1074/
<stgraber> gone
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> stgraber, what do you think about https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1081/?
<stgraber> dholbach: well, no source provided to start with and even if they did provide the source, it'd likely be way too big for ARB
<dholbach> yes, that's what I thought too, plus it's likely a fork
<dholbach> should it just be rejected?
<dholbach> with a pointer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages maybe?
<stgraber> I can move to commercial as it seems to be developed by a company but I doubt anyone wants another copy of webkit :)
<stgraber> TBH, I wouldn't even let that thing in the archive
<stgraber> we have enough copies of webkit that it's causing us problems updating them all every month or so already
<dholbach> shall I add a standard reply for "huge apps"?
<dholbach> maybe something like this: "We are sorry to inform you that this app is outside the scope of the App Review Board. Our focus is on lightweight apps. We are generally looking for the kind of apps which could be reviewed for functionality and security in about an hour reading through the code. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages might suit you better.
<dholbach> "
<dholbach> wendar, ^ do you think this might work for huge apps - if so I'd add it to the wiki and arb-lint as a canned response
<stgraber> +1
<dholbach> ok, put onto the wiki and arb-lint
<dholbach> and with that I think I call it a day - it's definitely time for dinner over here :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<stgraber> thanks, you too
<dholbach> :)
<wendar> ajmitch: meeting time? (or, am I off in time-zone?)
<ajmitch> yes, sorry I got distracted fora  few minutes :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage, stgraber: arb meeting ping
<highvoltage> ah right. the 5pm on a friday meeting
<highvoltage> hi everyone!
<ajmitch> yeah, sorry about the time
<highvoltage> I guess it's worse for you anyway :)
<stgraber> hello (pretending I didn't completely forget about the meeting)
<ajmitch> <-- #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-arb 2012-06-30
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<highvoltage> hey there PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, hi!
<PaoloRotolo> Sorry, I've submitted an app to the ARB. Can you please move the it over to the commercial queue?
<PaoloRotolo> It's "Ubuntu-it Launcher", submitted about 1 week ago.
<PaoloRotolo> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1036/
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: hmm, the interface doesn't seem to allow it. if you want, I could reject it and you could resubmit to the commercial one
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: however, it's license does say that its cc-by-sa, isn't it?
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, sure
<PaoloRotolo> It's free and open of course
<PaoloRotolo> xfce, kde, lxde, ce ne sono tantissimi :P
<PaoloRotolo> ops, sorry, wrong chat channel -.-'' ↑
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: why does it need to go to the commercial queue though?
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, I don't know... I saw it here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/986/feedback/
<highvoltage> ok, I get access forbidden when trying to access that link.
<highvoltage> (strange)
<PaoloRotolo> "Moving submission over to the commercial queue."
<PaoloRotolo> Switch app to/from App Review Board by Andrew Mitchell on 2012-06-20 10:55 - 1 week, 3 days ago
<stgraber> PaoloRotolo: this one was moved because it was a content only tarball
<stgraber> PaoloRotolo: the ARB doesn't allow content only (like magazines), that's why it was moved to the commercial queue
<stgraber> but as far as I can tell, that's not the case for https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1036/ so it should be fine in the ARB queue
<PaoloRotolo> stgraber, oh, ok! Thanks for the explanation :)
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, thanks you too.
<PaoloRotolo> So... I only have to wait :D
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: yep, we've had a lot of app submissions requiring attention and there's also the app showdown that's been taking place
<highvoltage> PaoloRotolo: we're prioritising apps submitted during the app showdown phase, which at least covers that one
<PaoloRotolo> highvoltage, no problem, it isn't important :) Good work!
<highvoltage> :)
